# Wishlisting: Lord of Skulls walker kit from FW



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Based on the pictures we saw from the grand opening of whatchamacallit, we know there will be a kit for a walker Lord of Skulls:










There is some speculation as to what exactly this kit is for. Is it just so we can have a walking version of the LOS, with the exact same rules and points cost; i.e. a purely aesthetic thing? Is it an entirely new unit?

I think (I _want_ to think) that it's an entirely new unit. The fact that it's missing the belly gun suggests to me that it's got a different weapons loadout. After all, the belly gun is replaced by a piece of armor in the FW kit and there would be no reason to do that if it had the same weapons loadout.

Really, I think this would be fair, and exactly what we need:

Khorne Lord of Blood (or some other appropriately predictable name)

375-400 points, something close to that

Lord of War

Superheavy Walker

WS4 BS4 S10 Armor 13/12/11 I4 A4 6 Hull Points

Wargear: Great Cleaver of Khorne, Hades Gatling Cannon

Special Rules: Blood for the Blood God!, Daemon of Khorne, Daemonforge, Fleet, Fueled by Rage, It Will Not Die, Rage

Got rid of Daemonic Possession (this is the wishlisty part, because you know it will have shitty BS and initiative no matter what), 3 hull points, Tracked Behemoth, and any upgrade options.

I think the 12 shot S8 AP3 gun is what we need (alongside everything else) as an answer to the Wraithknight. In addition, the ability to stomp, because... c'mon.

I'm sure there are those who would disagree, but I think 400 is reasonable for this thing given the stats and point cost of a Wraithknight and Imperial Knights. At the same time, I don't think I'd ever want to see more than a couple on the table outside of an Apocalypse game (same as any superheavy or gargantuan).

Thoughts? More a discussion of what we want or hope for than what we'll actually get. Clearly it has the cleaver and a ranged weapon, at the very least.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm thinking it is made as a 30k progenitor to the Lord of Skulls. Chaos doesn't yet have eye of terror daemonforges making unique walkers and tanks. So I think this will be a corrupted knight design.
I guess it will get 40k rules and will be a variant on the Chaos version of the imperial knight.

Can't remember if I said on here. When my friend spoke to yhen at warhammer world, they said that it was a 30k model and there were no garenteed plans to do 40k versions of the rules, though would be strange not to. ALSO the casts of the Lord of Skulls and Chaos Knight were the originals on display. The one in the diorama were the 2nd cast of them and they were the only ones at yhat time in existence. This meant there was and still is no retail style mold for mass production of either kit. So likely chance is we will be waiting 2-6 months for release At best.

The other thing that eill be interesting is if the actally make some faq or rules for the model so it can be used in the blood host. As currently the ones from Blood Oath can't be used as part of the host, and have to be sepperate formations.
If they don't add it to the formation as either an extra line in the Lords of Slaughter or War Machines entry or as a new entry with being a dataslate formation in it self. Then to be included it would need to be a new dataslate formation so would be easy to spam loads of them in to any CSM, Daemon, Daemonkin or R&H army. Unless they throw some random rule in there so it id limited to 1 per CAD or Detachment or Lord/Herald/Thirster/Prince of Khorne.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, so far we've only seen it in a 40k setting in the Khorne vs. Ultramarines ginormous diorama thing, without any of the Chaos Knights on the table unless I missed them. In and of itself that doesn't mean anything, just some more info.

*edit*

I'm speaking of this Chaos Knight:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> I'm thinking it is made as a 30k progenitor to the Lord of Skulls. Chaos doesn't yet have eye of terror daemonforges making unique walkers and tanks. So I think this will be a corrupted knight design.
> I guess it will get 40k rules and will be a variant on the Chaos version of the imperial knight.
> 
> Can't remember if I said on here. When my friend spoke to yhen at warhammer world, they said that it was a 30k model and there were no garenteed plans to do 40k versions of the rules, though would be strange not to. ALSO the casts of the Lord of Skulls and Chaos Knight were the originals on display. The one in the diorama were the 2nd cast of them and they were the only ones at yhat time in existence. This meant there was and still is no retail style mold for mass production of either kit. So likely chance is we will be waiting 2-6 months for release At best.
> ...


That makes sense, as far as the casts/molds and whatnot. I wouldn't expect them any time soon, but sooner or later. NEVER getting one for 40k would be stupid. They'd make lots of money.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I think if you check the battle there are 2 chaos knights and a walker of skulls, but tbh it is hard to tell if the knights are just impy ones with a bit of work and the walker might just be using some lord of skull bits.

The one at the top here clearly has the khorne symbol that makes it look like the lord of skulls head. The bottom one could be the chaos knight with rapid fire battle cannon or just a bunch of extra detailing.










This one seems to show the same as the bottom one but with the thermal cannon.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I will be disappointed again though that Khorne gets a fancy toy robot and Slaanesh, Tzeentch and Nurgle get shafted.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

mayegelt said:


> I think I will be disappointed again though that Khorne gets a fancy toy robot and Slaanesh, Tzeentch and Nurgle get shafted.


If anything only Nurgle with get anything cool.

*come on Slaanesh Subjectator* (fuck spelling right now - Meds)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> I think if you check the battle there are 2 chaos knights and a walker of skulls, but tbh it is hard to tell if the knights are just impy ones with a bit of work and the walker might just be using some lord of skull bits.
> 
> The one at the top here clearly has the khorne symbol that makes it look like the lord of skulls head. The bottom one could be the chaos knight with rapid fire battle cannon or just a bunch of extra detailing.
> 
> ...


Ah ok that's clear as day, didn't see those. Well good to have both!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry i dont have pickys from the other side, but the blood oath book didnt seem to have any of the table from the marines POV looking down the table.

The Slaanesh Subjugator is a nice one to have and i saw a good coverted one last year what was being used as a knight.
Tzeentch has rules for a silver tower made by GW around the time they were making rules for all sorts of stuff with no intention of making models for.
Unless they do a tower kit that could be made to be tower of skulls, contagion or a few other designs i dont see a multi god one.
As for Nurgle... currently they just dont have a super heavy daemon engine. Though this hasn't prevented a few people using a converted Ork Stompa as Meckha Great Unclean One.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

mayegelt said:


> Tzeentch has rules for a silver tower made by GW around the time they were making rules for all sorts of stuff with no intention of making models for.
> Unless they do a tower kit that could be made to be tower of skulls, contagion or a few other designs i dont see a multi god one.


The tower is pretty easy to build, i think, but can also be tuned so that anyone who wants one can make their own. I've toyed with the idea for a while, but I don't play Apocalypse. I might change my mind, as I found some awesome formations recently to go with it. 

A Monolith can easily be converted, or even some Warhammer scenery.


That being said, my guess is that the Lord of Skulls will be a very specific knight variant. Like what would happen if you marked a Knight.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

As long as the points are close to what Knights cost and they get the hades gatling cannon, I'd be just fine with that.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From today's FW bulletin:



> _A new daemon engine this way walks!_


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

venomlust said:


> From today's FW bulletin:


Interesting. The head is still to small but not as bad as on the Lord of skulls. 

Ya' know what he needs? 
Big metal wings. 

He's basically a big RoboThirster already.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

There's lots of walker conversions on the net just using the basic Lord of War kit. A bit of time and imagination could save you a few pennies. The FW kit is very nice though.

Here's one I found for example:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I am sold! :good:
The only thing I have issue with is the chains.
Why would they not give it 40k rules? 
It will out sell the lord of skulls.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

It isn't just that it's a LOS with legs that makes the kit exciting. The prospect of a new unit with potentially good rules at a realistic points cost is the tantalizing thing.

And though I give serious props to whoever built that kitbash you linked, I'd (usually) much rather have a kit from FW. Other than maybe @Blackadder and a few others, it's sorta difficult to hold a candle to the pros they have on payroll.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

venomlust said:


> It isn't just that it's a LOS with legs that makes the kit exciting. The prospect of a new unit with potentially good rules at a realistic points cost is the tantalizing thing.


That is pretty much my point. The LoS is 888 points but £90 where as this will be what £140/170 and be 350 to 450 points. As well as the fact it's the best looking model they have done for a while. 
The other chaos Knight is a different kettle altogether. Most people will be able to make their own from the standard kit, we just need rules.
Which is why I am so surprised that GW didn't do it themselves. 
Still can't wait to get me one of these.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

DaisyDuke said:


> That is pretty much my point. The LoS is 888 points but £90 where as this will be what £140/170 and be 350 to 450 points. As well as the fact it's the best looking model they have done for a while.
> The other chaos Knight is a different kettle altogether. Most people will be able to make their own from the standard kit, we just need rules.
> Which is why I am so surprised that GW didn't do it themselves.
> Still can't wait to get me one of these.
> View attachment 959966690


I don't know about the cost.




























are the 3 sprues for the LOS.

So looks like it would be taking the first 2 of the sprues, but the 3rd seems to be the whole bottom bit. So replacing that with the walker legs sprue like 










+ the Forge World plates and it will likely be somewhere around £120 like some of the knights they have done before.

Still though, without seeing rules for it, and if it is 30k only for 30k & 40k or even 40k only would be a big thing. Also if it actually is maybe just Khorne version of a knight with a gatling.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it's not quite what I wanted, but from today's newsletter:



> didn’t spend my entire week in Warhammer World though, much as I’d like to! On a recent wander through the Forge World Studio I saw something pretty exciting, a Knight sworn to the powers of Chaos. I hear it’ll be ready for production soon!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I bet they were just keeping the Chaos Knight Paladin until after they released the Imperial Knight Crusader. Can't have Chaos having better stuff than the Imperials now can we?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> I bet they were just keeping the Chaos Knight Paladin until after they released the Imperial Knight Crusader. Can't have Chaos having better stuff than the Imperials now can we?


It would be rather boring but in theory there's no reason the conversion kit couldn't fit any of the Imperial variants. All they would have to do is say "use Codex: Imperial Knights but change the allies matrix to be the same as Chaos Space Marines."


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> It would be rather boring but in theory there's no reason the conversion kit couldn't fit any of the Imperial variants. All they would have to do is say "use Codex: Imperial Knights but change the allies matrix to be the same as Chaos Space Marines."


But that would put Chaos on an equal footing with Space Marines! It's not Chaos if it doesn't cost more, have a random chance to kill your guys, and pays 1 WS/BS/I to get a 5++ :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> But that would put Chaos on an equal footing with Space Marines! It's not Chaos if it doesn't cost more, have a random chance to kill your guys, and pays 1 WS/BS/I to get a 5++ :laugh:


Naturally! uke:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

venomlust said:


> It would be rather boring but in theory there's no reason the conversion kit couldn't fit any of the Imperial variants. All they would have to do is say "use Codex: Imperial Knights but change the allies matrix to be the same as Chaos Space Marines."


From my little section of the rumourmill it seems like it won't be a "use Codex: Imperial Knights" but will still possiblly have the options of the impy versions. Though maybe not the formations just yet.


----------

